# hgh grey top strongtropin -lab test results



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

g2g


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Please can you translate

Thx


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

The norm is beetwen 0-3 , 2hrs after injection it show triple norm 9.62 so its very strong like all new gh i recon overdosed more than 10 iu


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

this and hyges are best generic gh i have tried..... lots better than kigs ect


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jonesy1234cas said:


> this and hyges are best generic gh i have tried..... lots better than kigs ect


Hyge are not generic, the problem with generics(unlabeled GH) is that the batches are inconsistent so where this batch is very good the next may not be, although agree with B-50 new GH on the market always tends to be overdosed to create a buzz i used Kigs when they first came out and they where amazing now not so much


----------

